# Mk-677 and lgd 4033



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ve been working since my injury starting in feb at 6 ft 155lbs with the help oh lgd and mk I’m up to 195 and I have a RENPHO that says I’m 15 %bf and did one at a supp shop that said I was4.9 neither of which is right I’m guessing about 10% but I just wanted to post these photos incase anyone was thinking of trying it. And one more thing is I’ve watched a lot of Seth feroce YouTube and it has really helped my shoulders fairly quick. So if you have a body type like mine I highly suggest u watch his workouts and try his tips


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2020)

Looking good!

Adding 40 good pounds in a year is some seriously crazy shit!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Seth that's my man, crazy insane info,you look good my man, keep at it


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 2, 2020)

thx I use to body build in my 20s I was huge then and good ol muscle memory got me most of it...but with a lil help gave me another 15 lbs I was stuck at 180 for months


----------

